
The story of LifeDiary app - utemissov
https://utemissov.com/lifediary-app-story/
======
iamthirsty
I don't get it. "6k-7k monthly active users" is a failure of an app, just
because it's outside the U.S.? That's way more than I ever got, I'd say that's
a success.

